# Masters of the Universe: Reboot des Films offenbar eingestellt



## Darkmoon76 (7. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Masters of the Universe: Reboot des Films offenbar eingestellt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Masters of the Universe: Reboot des Films offenbar eingestellt*


----------



## Nikolis (7. September 2018)

OH DANKE LIEBER GOTT!!!


----------



## MichaelG (8. September 2018)

Der nächste Reboot den keiner braucht und einen Film wie Barbie der vielleicht maximal kleine Mädels interessiert.


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (8. September 2018)

Ich finds schade, weil man zur Abwechslung mal einen Film mit viel Luft nach oben genommen hat statt sehr gute bis perfekte Filme zu verschlimmbessern.


----------



## MichaelG (8. September 2018)

Das trashige macht gerade den Kult von Masters of the Universe aus. Eine gecleante perfekte Verfilmung würde nur schaden (finde ich zumindestens).


----------



## golani79 (8. September 2018)

Man weiß ja nicht, wie der neue geworden wäre - insofern finde ich es auch schade.


----------



## Loosa (8. September 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Man weiß ja nicht, wie der neue geworden wäre - insofern finde ich es auch schade.



Es soll ja nach wie vor verfilmt werden. Nur eben nicht von Sony, sondern von Mattel selbst.

Masters of the Universe ist der gleiche Schrott wie Transformers. Ein Universum, das nur aus dem Grund entstand um Spielzeug zu verkaufen. Deswegen ist mir eine Neuverfilmung egal. Wenn es ein guter Actionfilm wird, gerne her damit. Wenn Müll dabei rauskommt ist aber auch nichts verloren.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. September 2018)

Das einzig gute an Masters war für mich immer nur die Europa-Hörspielserie, mit dem genialen Peter Pasetti als Skeletor.


----------



## Enisra (8. September 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das trashige macht gerade den Kult von Masters of the Universe aus. Eine gecleante perfekte Verfilmung würde nur schaden (finde ich zumindestens).



ja ne, das ist leider kein Flash Gordon und war das nicht auch noch nicht mal von Grund auf ein He-Man Film damals?


----------



## troduss (9. September 2018)

Oh Orko aus dem Zauberland, reiche mir Deine helfende Hand...
...bitte mach dass dieser Film erscheint,
...weil sonst jeder hier im Lande weint!

Aber wir alle wissen ja, was passiert, wenn Orko zaubert


----------

